# Torch not opening up fully!



## Soccer1t9 (Jul 17, 2013)

Morning all!! I have had my torch coral for almost a month to a month and a half and he has yet to fully extend. It seems like once a week he might open and extend but then next day back to minimal. i have a 30 gallon reef tank with all my other corals doing just fine. Is there a specific location I should be putting him in the tank? Water flow? Right now he is about mid level in tank. I have a 250 watt metal halide about 14 inches off the top of the tank , should I lower it a little more and maybe just needs more lightning? Any help would be great thanks guys!

Parameters
Ammonia 0 
Nitrites 0
Nitrates 0 
Salinity 1.022
Calcium at about 450


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Need ALK and MAG numbers please
Also, might help if you lowered the light a bit, seems a bit high. 8-10" should get you excellent lighting.
They like strong lighting, moderate flow. They need the Magnesium and Alkalinity in check also, as they utilize these for their exoskeleton.


----------



## Soccer1t9 (Jul 17, 2013)

excellent thank you so much , ill check my alk and mag levels again when I get home. I always thought my lights were just a bit to high, that's what I get for listening to my lfs. thank a bunch guys!!


----------

